# German Sausage



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2017)

48lbs of German sausage done! Ran out of casings a little earlier than planned so made up (8) 1lb packages of pan sausage with the left overs. Only my second batch ever and liking this one even more than the first. 60/40 Beef/Pork this time vs 50/50 last time. Should last me awhile! LOL


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Awesome.
I really need to go learn from my 90yr old grandmother how to make my late grandfathers sausage recipe.It was awesome.
I remember as a kid my parents cellar was just full of sausage hanging from the ceiling drying. Fresh stuff was my favourite back then but now I'd love the dried too.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 12, 2017)

Now that's a sausage party!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2017)

Mike, That is awesome.

Growing up, a true delicacy was this Hungarian style sausage that Dad called kobassi (not to be confused with kielbasa). This was almost like an Andouille sausage, but tasted a bit more like pepperoni (sort of).

I have his recipe, but we never seem to get around to making it. After seeing your photos, I think we just might do some this year.

It is photos like yours that make me stop and think.... We have this fancy new website, but still don't have a "triple like" button


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

I admit I have taken this up after losing my Dad last Summer. I have fond memories of making sausage with both my Dad and his Dad (my Grandfather) and I suppose I am trying to hold on to that memory/tradition in some way and making a little comfort food in the process as well. My Dad's family were German immigrants and settled in South Texas back in the late 1800's. As a teenager my Dad and I made lots of deer sausage for many a year along with my Dad's BFF. I would like to try my hand at smoking a batch at some point but don't have any type of smokehouse at the moment. So most of the time I cook the sausage on the grill over pecan to smoke it and that works well. 

If you recall my Dad's Father owned a saloon in South Texas until the "nobile experiment" happened in 1920. My Grandfather is the dapper gentleman in all white with the bowtie in the center (left). After Prohibition the saloon turned into an ice cream parlor. His name is proudly displayed on that sign up high. C.R.F. Randow


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> After Prohibition the saloon turned into an ice cream parlor.



Yeah, I have heard about those prohibition era "Ice Cream Parlors". Hee Hee.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 13, 2017)

48lbs in one session. Impressive.

I ground and seasoned 17lbs of pork (11lbs of pork loin (very lean) and 6lbs of pork shoulder (moderately fatty)) yesterday. I'll fill the casings later today. After being in the fridge all night, I did the single patty experiment this morning for breakfast, and it is going to be very very good.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

I think next time I will try and keep it down around half that. Didn't realize I had purchased that much meat. Ate up a lot of my long weekend for sure but will be worth it in the end.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 13, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Mike, That is awesome.
> 
> Growing up, a true delicacy was this Hungarian style sausage that Dad called *kobassi* (not to be confused with kielbasa). This was almost like an Andouille sausage, but tasted a bit more like pepperoni (sort of).
> 
> ...



Is this the same by a different name? I make snack sticks with this recipe. Excellent!!!

https://honest-food.net/kabanosy-recipe/


----------



## Mismost (Nov 13, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I think next time I will try and keep it down around half that. Didn't realize I had purchased that much meat. Ate up a lot of my long weekend for sure but will be worth it in the end.



You will learn....sausage making IS THE WEEK END...and make it a 3 day week end, cause you'll need to rest up.

Smoke house need not be some fancy affair. One of my customers has a rack/frame affair in his garden....they grow vines on cukes and such. Come sausage time he covers it up with blue plastic tarps, hangs the sausage high, uses a old Weber grill to contain a small smokey fire. Mine is similar! Except my lawn tractor shed gets divided in half with a tarp and the sausage hangs from the rafters...smoke from and old Weber pit...BUT I have a downtown vent system...a big squirrel cage blower with clothes dryer hose that sucks the smoke off the ceiling and pulls it back down to the floor and round and round she goes...I can also turn the hose and blow the smoke outside to clear the room before I walk in and feed the fire. I've got the materials to build a separate smoke house and will....some day. It will have a slide in/out fire tray so I don't have to walk in and smoke myself feeding the fire!

Smoke will take you to the next level. Your New Mexico location may be perfect for drying sausage too...smoked and dried....ohhh my my!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 13, 2017)

My smoker is my project for next year.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

Suspect you may be right. Right now we have lows in the AM around 30F and highs around 60F the garage is dark and cool enough to keep cokes cold without a refrigerator. Add in low humidity as well........



Mismost said:


> Smoke will take you to the next level. Your New Mexico location may be perfect for drying sausage too...smoked and dried....ohhh my my!


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 13, 2017)

Smoke... does P-J make good "smoke?"


----------



## ke3ju (Nov 14, 2017)

We have the same stuffer. 48 lbs...WOW!!! Most we ever do at a clip is 12 lbs, and I think that's a PITA...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 14, 2017)

I was definitely dragging on Sunday afternoon. Then last night I vac sealed it all and got it in the freezer. Its done and so I am for awhile!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 19, 2018)

My last big batch of Sausages is nearly gone. The bloom is off the rose, now it is work. I'll start looking for a new recipe while I let the pork begin its several day thaw.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 19, 2018)

confession time...I had a 4H pig project given to me and shot a big Axis doe (more or less on impulse). I frankly didn't have time to mess with either one of them. So, I hauled a live pig and a dead deer down to a nearby processor. Got chops, roasts, ground, tenderized, and 80# of excellent sausage made.

Honestly, I felt like a real slacker. Then I had some sausage. Folks, this is how you make sausage.....you let someone else do it and stimulate the economy at the same time!

I stopped back in and talked to them. They said hey, we will make sausage any way you want it done. Bring us the spices and meat, we grind, mix, stuff, tie and smoke and/or dry it if you want. My wife and I looked at each other and said Hell Yes!!!

may start up again when I retire. But, done and vacuum packed at 50 cents a pound...that's cheap in my book.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 19, 2018)

IMO, food almost always taste better when someone else makes it. Sausage too, unless it is from a nameless and faceless being that packages it for the grocer.

I just started a giant batch of chilly. Pulled BBQ beef from the crock pot, homemade sausages, some left over NY Steak, and some sliced ham, and then a sampling from the spice cabinet along with 4 types of beans. It will cook all night, and should be to lust after.



Mismost said:


> confession time...I had a 4H pig project given to me and shot a big Axis doe (more or less on impulse). I frankly didn't have time to mess with either one of them. So, I hauled a live pig and a dead deer down to a nearby processor. Got chops, roasts, ground, tenderized, and 80# of excellent sausage made.
> 
> Honestly, I felt like a real slacker. Then I had some sausage. Folks, this is how you make sausage.....you let someone else do it and stimulate the economy at the same time!
> 
> ...


----------

